# Problems with Paph Henrietta Fujiwarar



## TrevorNW (Aug 1, 2014)

This is the first flowering of a newly acquired P Henrietta Fujiwara. I received the plant through the post about a month ago when it was in low bud. I was worried about the spike aborting following delivery so I've given it extra care and to my relief the spike has been developing well - it's grown nicely to about 2 inches. 

About 3 days ago I noticed some discolouration at the back of the first bud. I think i'll loose this flower. Question is - is this a result of stress from earlier (and the other buds will probably be ok), or is it a sign of more serious rot? Looking at the rest of the plant (such as the new growth) there are various marks and spots. After reading other posts on this forum I'm now petrified that every blemish is a sign of some fatal infection!

Gutted I'll be loosing this flower but is there hope for the others?


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 1, 2014)

you'll lose the flower. Plant looks OK. I would have cut the spike to minimize the 'transplant' shock to the plant. Priority - plant first, flowers second.


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 1, 2014)

Ozpaph said:


> you'll lose the flower. Plant looks OK. I would have cut the spike to minimize the 'transplant' shock to the plant. Priority - plant first, flowers second.



I am with Ozpaph. If you keep the flowering stem, you will lose the first bud. Maybe the others will be OK.. but you should cut the stem.


----------



## Paphman910 (Aug 1, 2014)

I would remove the bud of it and treat the cut area with a bactericide/Fungicide. It is up to you if you want to remove the flower spike, but like everyone says to cut the spike is a good idea as well. If you let if flower, don't leave it on the plant for too long!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 1, 2014)

The first flower is a goner. knock it off and treat; also treat the plant. the next bloom should be fine. I would not cut the spike, life is too short.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 1, 2014)

I agree about the bud. I'd also spread some anti-bacterial ointment on the spots on the plant. Sometimes that has worked for me if the problem isn't too extensive.


----------



## TrevorNW (Aug 4, 2014)

Thanks for the advice! Against better judgement I cannot bear to cut the spike quite yet (I know!), so I've cut the bud off and I'm trying to find a suitable fungicide (in UK). Will any ordinary off-the-shelf fungicide do? 

If the second bud shows any signs of problems I'll cut the whole spike.


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 5, 2014)

Cut the rotted bud off back into its ovary so you get clean, fresh tissue. Let the cut air dry. You probably don't need a fungicide/bactericide. Water allot if you just re-potted and the roots are in good shape. The plant will desiccate if you just re-potted into new bark mix without watering allot (don't worry about fertilizer at this point either) and you'll loose the spike anyway


----------



## PaphMadMan (Aug 5, 2014)

To me it looks like the bud may have had mechanical damage during shipping, and that could also account for some other marks and spots. I doubt you need a fungicide/bactericide but you should watch carefully for a few weeks. If there is any sign of rot spreading from the site of that first bud cut the spike. But I think you probably have a healthy plant that will give you a couple good flowers despite a minor setback.


----------



## gonewild (Aug 5, 2014)

Looks like simple bud abort to me, not an infection. maybe caused by ethylene gas?


----------

